# Do I still get dole when married



## poppyb (19 Feb 2009)

Hi,

Just about to start job with a new business. If things go wrong and am left with no job will I still be entitled to the Dole even though my hubby is in secure employment.

Have been working constantly for last 7 years.


----------



## gipimann (19 Feb 2009)

*Re: Co I still get dole when married*

If you have sufficient PRSI contributions, you will be entitled to Jobseeker's Benefit once you meet the other criteria (available for and seeking full time work). 

If you don't have sufficient PRSI contributions, or if you're still unemployed when your benefit runs out, you can apply for Jobseeker's Allowance, but this will be means-tested and your husband's income will be assessed.

There's a sticky post at the top of this forum with details of the PRSI contributions you will need to qualify for Jobseeker's Benefit.


----------



## eggerb (7 Mar 2009)

*Re: Co I still get dole when married*

You will also be able to transfer your tax credits to your husband but only to the extent that your tax credits exceed the tax due on your Jobseekers Benefit as JB is taxable. See here for full details of Taxation of Jobseekers Benefit.


----------

